# How do u compensate for thick juices in winter



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (27/6/20)

All my mixes are 70/30. Because its winter I get the occasional dry hits. I am wicking the same way I always do. But I see the bubbles dont rise up quickly as they do in summer. 
My conclusion is the juice is thick because its winter hence the capillary action is slower than usual. 
How do u tackle this issue ? I am using a zeus dual rta and I think I will start wicking thinner than normal this should solve the issue. 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (27/6/20)

hi, I mix max VG and have have any issues

I only use RDA's though

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (27/6/20)

Hi @Faiyaz Cheulkar 

Try mix 60/40 or 50/50 and see if that helps

I’m at mostly 50/50 and don’t have any issues in winter

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru (27/6/20)

If you get dry hits, it should be with first or second puff but then your juice warms up as you Vape and it shouldn’t be a problem any longer...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (27/6/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> All my mixes are 70/30. Because its winter I get the occasional dry hits. I am wicking the same way I always do. But I see the bubbles dont rise up quickly as they do in summer.
> My conclusion is the juice is tick because its winter hence the capillary action is slower than usual.
> How do u tackle this issue ? I am using a zeus dual rta and I think I will start wicking thinner than normal this should solve the issue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk



I've been using Zeus's lately. Max VG till I had issues(allergies) and thinned with DW, does the trick for me. I noticed I get a better throat hit even with salts. Flavour is just as good as before. If you thin your wicks make sure it's still filling the coil space or it will create other issues.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (27/6/20)

I mix at 70/30 for summer, and at 60/40 or 50/50 for winter, specifically for this. As @Grand Guru said, it’s only lazy wicking until the juice warms a bit, but I have found it helps considerably. I think it will be more pronounced with dual coil atties and high Wattage, I’m a single at 15 to 30 W max, which does compensate a lot as well.

Other option is to chain vape so it stays warm.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hazard (27/6/20)

I also thin my Juice out a bit with PG. so running at 60/40 instead of 70/30.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (27/6/20)

+1 for 60/40

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/6/20)

On an rta it should not matter as your juice is warm and runny when used and when not in use it should have enough time to wet your wick properly
But I do make most of my 70/30 juices 60/40 in the winter, because squeezing them out the bottle gets dam hard

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (27/6/20)

I guess thinning the juice I have with pg is the only way for me then.
Or only use my squonker 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DysectorZA (27/6/20)

I'm finding this problem with my Kylin M RTA. The liquid is so thick when cold, that it's not absorbing fast enough into the cotton. I use standard 70/30 liquid. I've had numerous dry hits the past few weeks.

My remedy for this is to start on a lower wattage, and slowly work my way up until the tank and liquid is warmer, which seems to be working for me. Alternatively what also seems to work well, it is I unscrew the top cap just a little to let some air in, then the cotton seems to wick a little faster.

I've also got a Zeus X RTA, but I haven't experienced this on the unit yet. Only on the Kylin M RTA.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/6/20)

Red Pill 50/50 24/7 365 Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Timwis (28/6/20)

Strange apart from when testing products so need to try different ratios i use 70VG all the time and i have never had issues in winter and our winters i imagine get much colder than in South Africa, i can't recall seeing any photos of Snowmen in Cape Town!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (28/6/20)

Timwis said:


> Strange apart from when testing products so need to try different ratios i use 70VG all the time and i have never had issues in winter and our winters i imagine get much colder than in South Africa, i can't recall seeing any photos of Snowmen in Cape Town!


You have heating solutions in your house right ? 
We in cape town normally dont. My room temp right now is 17. 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (28/6/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> You have heating solutions in your house right ?
> We in cape town normally dont. My room temp right now is 17.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


I just personally have never had issues in the cold, the only time i have had issues is on an extremely hot day having my tank for a long period of time in direct sunlight the juice can become too thin. And we have crappy storage heaters, heating is so dear if it was 17 we wouldn't have it on maybe richer people but not the majority. 8 degrees C is almost spring weather we get sub zero!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (28/6/20)

Timwis said:


> Strange apart from when testing products so need to try different ratios i use 70VG all the time and i have never had issues in winter and our winters i imagine get much colder than in South Africa, i can't recall seeing any photos of Snowmen in Cape Town!


Cape Town has a very moderate climate, Mediterranean like. It gets to single digits in the heart of winter and considering our usual mid twenties the rest of the year our builds are naturally geared towards the thinner liquids at this temperature.

The inland higher regions do see below zero regularly in winter and the daily temperatures fluctuate dramatically. Clear skies day and night see the days heat up in sunlight and rapidly radiate the energy back into the darkness of space at night. The Freestate (Central) province probably being the most affected with pools and ponds freezing over. Being an arid region of the world, snow is minimal.

Being closer to the equator also means our summer days are shorter than your summer days and our winter days longer. On the winter solstices we still get just under 10 hours of daylight.

Best regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## alex1501 (28/6/20)

Timwis said:


> i can't recall seeing any photos of Snowmen in Cape Town

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chickenstrip (29/6/20)

alex1501 said:


>



"Respectable looking snowman"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

